# Peek-A-Boo!



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

TOOO Cute...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a perfect little and inquisitive face. Love that shot.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Those are big paws.. she is going to be a big girl.. lol is she biting the couch? lol


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Bella is adorable. Love that shot of her.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, what a sweetheart! Jupiter has always had big paws, too, and everyone always says he is going to be huge. I think they are right. 

Enjoy that darling girl with the gorgeous eyes!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awww...too cute!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is just the cutest picture! Bella is adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bella is just adorable. I love the picture.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh boy. What a cutie!! She'll steal your heart for sure.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute picture....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is darling! Did she take a big piece out of your couch while we were admiring her?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She's too adorable!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Too cute! I just want to pick her up and snuggle. Aw...to remember puppy breath.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi to the beautiful little girl Bella from my boy....Bell! She's a lovely young lady!


----------



## Bella's mom (Jan 25, 2010)

Sooo cute! She has beautiful eyes! Great name too!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sooo Sweet !
Smiley for Bella


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Awwww... so cute!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Bella, you are really sweet golden!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

love her eyes. Sooooo pretty.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I just wanted to lean up to the screen and kiss that adorable little face! I can promise you, pictures like this are priceless in years to come.


----------

